

Twitter to support widgets on #NewTwitter. Will Twitter open its own app store? - kuber
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_adds_first_widgets_to_its_page.php

======
andysinclair
I guess these widgets will be similar to those that you can build for a
Facebook or MySpace page.

This could potentially open up Twitter for more business opportunities,
especially if users could add their own widgets to their twitter stream pages,
or us developers could create widgets that users could embed.

And it could be very powerful, for example Google could create a calendar
widget that could display the calendar of the Twitter user inside of Twitter -
very useful.

Unfortunately this could be open to lots of abuse and could make the screen
very busy/messy, Twitter need to be very careful here.

The net result of this though could be traffic moving away from Facebook etc
as Twitter becomes more of a hub for realtime and other information

Interesting times ahead for Twitter.

